# Antique boiler



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

This one comes out next week and a new buderus gb142-24 gets installed

Total Repipe of the heating lines and all new plumbing

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Holy shxt! That's fu<king old. Those pancake type boiler are a bxtch to remove!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Actually it's was install in 1940

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Notice that there is no circ pumps on this system all convection

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks like a restoration piece! Is it still functional?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

JK949 said:


> Looks like a restoration piece! Is it still functional?


It works like a charm... the customer just bought the house and wants to get rid of the oil and go to natural gas.....

On the purchase of the new home he had the seller remove all the asbestos removed from the jacket and pipes of the boiler...


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

That is oldschool!


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Notice that there is no circ pumps on this system all convection
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


Gravity system?


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Old coal to oil, i'd keep it


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Gravity system?


Yes gravity... or in other words convection


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

union brother 1 said:


> Old coal to oil, i'd keep it


I would need a crane to take that out in one piece... I might keep the burner however


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Yes gravity... or in other words convection


Thanks, not too savy with heating to be honest..still learning...is the expansion tank in the attic?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Yes gravity... or in other words convection


 Even more old school! Heat rises! Never need to replace the pump though!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> I would need a crane to take that out in one piece... I might keep the burner however


 Hard to tell if its an Iron-fireman?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pilot light said:


> Even more old school! Heat rises! Never need to replace the pump though!


The only problem with this type of system is all the pipes have to graded back to the boiler..... Also mains have to be oversized.... Also no rads below mains ... So no rads in basement

Usually is see these old boilers with pumps install inorder to get heat in lower rads

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> The only problem with this type of system is all the pipes have to graded back to the boiler..... Also mains have to be oversized.... Also no rads below mains ... So no rads in basement
> 
> Usually is see these old boilers with pumps install inorder to get heat in lower rads
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


Work on some still once in a while, pumps installed as well, images of the past.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> The only problem with this type of system is all the pipes have to graded back to the boiler..... Also mains have to be oversized.... Also no rads below mains ... So no rads in basement
> 
> Usually is see these old boilers with pumps install inorder to get heat in lower rads
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


 








Do you see configurations like this alot? I am asking to learn more about steam boiler systems.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Do you see configurations like this alot? I am asking to learn more about steam boiler systems.


Steam Is different than .... Gravity or convection hot water

A steam trap can actually lift condensate

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm no expert with steam systems. I understand the basic idea, but I haven't worked on any.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I'm no expert with steam systems. I understand the basic idea, but I haven't worked on any.


I posted more info on the thread steam explained

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Darn...just ran across this...do you still have the burner? I'd like to have that name plate on the back cover, I have quite a collection of these....seriously!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Darn...just ran across this...do you still have the burner? I'd like to have that name plate on the back cover, I have quite a collection of these....seriously!


It says esso on the plate

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## pipes (Jun 24, 2008)

Esso = Exxon

Oldschool,
If you have not started the removal yet , the base is normally filled with broken fire brick and asbestos( just outside of the chamber).

I have removed more of those then most have seen.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pipes said:


> Esso = Exxon
> 
> Oldschool,
> If you have not started the removal yet , the base is normally filled with broken fire brick and asbestos( just outside of the chamber).
> ...


I got the owner of the property to remove the boiler ... Because he was gutting the house from top to bottom

Stop in on Monday to check things out and grab the burner but no one was around... 

If I have time today I will give him a call.... Next week for sure we install all the new stuff

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

pipes said:


> Esso = Exxon
> 
> Oldschool,
> If you have not started the removal yet , the base is normally filled with broken fire brick and asbestos( just outside of the chamber).
> ...


Maybe yes, maybe no....I started in '64.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Yes gravity... or in other words convection


And, if designed properly, are very responsive. I did some replacements using Burnhams, kept the convection, was surprised it workrd ok truthfully...


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

mtfallsmikey said:


> And, if designed properly, are very responsive. I did some replacements using Burnhams, kept the convection, was surprised it workrd ok truthfully...


 Totally correct!


----------

